# Is tape necessary?



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm a drywall finisher that wants to play with (learn?) plaster. I've fooled around with Diamond & Imperial veneer plasters & enjoyed it. Is lime & gauging plaster any easier to work with than veneer finishes?
I was wondering if I coat with Structolite basecoat, do I go 3/8" thick right away or is that achieved in 2 separate coats? I think the old plaster & rock lath system didn't use any tape for the joints. I was wondering if I coat with Structolite basecoat & veneer topcoat would the joints still need to be taped & filled.
I'm sure this is a silly question, but I was curious, since the old style plaster didn't seem to use any. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> I'm a drywall finisher that wants to play with (learn?) plaster. I've fooled around with Diamond & Imperial veneer plasters & enjoyed it. Is lime & gauging plaster any easier to work with than veneer finishes? I was wondering if I coat with Structolite basecoat, do I go 3/8" thick right away or is that achieved in 2 separate coats? I think the old plaster & rock lath system didn't use any tape for the joints. I was wondering if I coat with Structolite basecoat & veneer topcoat would the joints still need to be taped & filled. I'm sure this is a silly question, but I was curious, since the old style plaster didn't seem to use any. Thanks!


Are you thinking of putting structolite on drywall? 
Line and gauging is slick likes snot. Yes 3/8 on scratch minimum. No tape was ever used on rock lath. Metal lath. was used in angles.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Are you thinking of putting structolite on drywall? 
Line and gauging is slick likes snot. Yes 3/8 on scratch minimum. No tape was ever used on rock lath. Metal lath. was used in angles.

I was thinking of using blue board. I've never mixed lime & gauging; do you need to allow the lime to soak overnight? So scratch coat is 3/8" thick, do you also need a brown coat of Structolite that is 3/8" thick, as well? For the angles, do you just put the metal lath corner bead in backwards? 
Thanks so much for all your help! :thumbsup:
I may have to come to Michigan to watch a true professional in action. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Are you thinking of putting structolite on drywall? Line and gauging is slick likes snot. Yes 3/8 on scratch minimum. No tape was ever used on rock lath. Metal lath. was used in angles. I was thinking of using blue board. I've never mixed lime & gauging; do you need to allow the lime to soak overnight? So scratch coat is 3/8" thick, do you also need a brown coat of Structolite that is 3/8" thick, as well? For the angles, do you just put the metal lath corner bead in backwards? Thanks so much for all your help! :thumbsup: I may have to come to Michigan to watch a true professional in action. :thumbup:


Yes. Let finish line soak for a day. Fill in scratch coat and you got 3/8 - 5/8. Set screeds on windows and doors. Lath angles. Bring your tools, I can use the help.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bring your tools, I can use the help.

Well, I do have family in Gregory, MI... :whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Always. If a job is worth doing and all that..


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

silb said:


> Always. If a job is worth doing and all that..


And yet, the old time plasterers never taped the joints (at least here in the USA). The generation before me would put the base coat right over the rock lath. The only thing they did was reinforce the inside and outside corners with metal. My guess is they would argue that they were doing it right! :whistling2:

It may be important to add that here in the USA, we differentiate between drywall and plaster. We always tape drywall joints (and veneer plaster joints). The subject was conventional plaster (3/8" rock lath, 3/8" base coat, & 1/8" white coat).

Welcome to the forum Silb!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Wood lathe, wire lathe plaster cracks like all get out. People used to accept cracks as part of the finish. Now they don't.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Wood lathe, wire lathe plaster cracks like all get out. People used to accept cracks as part of the finish. Now they don't.


It is interesting how we are held to a higher standard than our forebears. I'm not sure what to make of the old adage "they don't build them like they use to". Some things were far superior, while other things were downright junk compared to modern construction. All in all, I doubt any new house I work on now will be standing in 200 years or so! :blink:


----------



## SamHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes it is


----------

